# Career Change



## tellner (Nov 10, 2007)

A gynecologist was tired of the rat race. He just didn't like being a slave to the insurance companies and the constant threat of malpractice. So he packed it in, sold his practice and went to auto mechanic school. It was nice. Cars didn't go into labor at three in the morning. You weren't always worried about being sued. Most of all, engines don't bleed.

Came the final exam and he passed with flying colors with 150 points out of 100. He was a little confused and went to the teacher.

"Well, we gave you fifty points for disassembling the engine.

And we gave you fifty points for reassembling the engine.

And we gave you an extra fifty points for doing it all through the tail pipe."


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## grydth (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, and I didn't even know there are male and female cars....


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

amazing what you can through the tail pipe eh?


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2007)

grydth said:


> Wow, and I didn't even know there are male and female cars....



The ones you have to sweet talk on a cold morning to get started are the female cars.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2007)

Ha!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol


----------

